# Announcement: Lila has joined the moderator team



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello all TAM members,

We are pleased to announce that @Lila has been instated as a Moderator on TAM. 

Please join the moderator team in welcoming her


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is a link to the list of TAM moderators: https://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/58081-list-moderators.html#post1131987

Note that many on the list have not been on TAM for a long time.

Also, as a reminder, all moderators on TAM are volunteers and fill in when they can, often working around their very busy real-life schedules.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice to see! Welcome @Lila and thanks to EleGirl and all of the moderators.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Banned in Boston.

<Sorry. Couldn't resist.>


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

AandM said:


> Ah, damn you! Damn you all to hell!


As someone sitting out here in cyberspace, I have no idea if you're joking or sincere.

Regardless, I don't care for what you said.

I fixed it... EleGirl


----------



## LimaTango (May 7, 2019)

Prodigal said:


> As someone sitting out here in cyberspace, I have no idea if you're joking or sincere.
> 
> Regardless, I don't care for what you said.



Pretty sure AandM was just quoting famous movie lines which express bewilderment and excitement. That was my take on it anyhow.

Oh... and welcome @Lila!


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Prodigal said:


> As someone sitting out here in cyberspace, I have no idea if you're joking or sincere.
> 
> Regardless, I don't care for what you said.
> 
> I fixed it... EleGirl


Movie quotes, people! Movie quotes!

Damn, dirty apes!


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria! <Ghostbusters>

What have you madmen done!<Planet Of The Apes>

You blew the forum up! Ah, damn you! Damn you all to hell!<Planet Of The Apes>

I ain't afraid of no ghost! <Ghostbusters>

I'm sorry, Lila. I meant the above quotes as a funny, backhanded-complentary welcome. I didn't realize you had no reference prior to the 2000's in pop culture.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

AandM said:


> Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria! <Ghostbusters>
> 
> What have you madmen done!<Planet Of The Apes>
> 
> ...


As per PM, all good on my end.

People, look up quotes before reporting. Jeebus Cripes!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome, @Lila*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

AandM said:


> As per PM, all good on my end.
> 
> People, look up quotes before reporting. Jeebus Cripes!


It's a learning moment when we realise that not everyone shares our sense of humour.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Congratulations @Lila. Don’t go on a crazy spending spree with your new salary lol.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> It's a learning moment when we realise that not everyone shares our sense of humour.


Yes I had that pointed out to me earlier this week. 
I am suitably chastened. 😷


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Glad to hear it, Lila.:smile2:


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> It's a learning moment when we realise that not everyone shares our sense of humour.


It's very hard with the written word also as it can so easily be misconstrued. When I read the cats and dogs quote I "heard" it just the way it's said in the movie. But if you've never seen that movie how are you to know?

Welcome @Lila!!!! And thanks to you and all the moderators for your service and time in helping to keep this board the helpful and fun place it is...I'm not sure I would have survived the last 6 months without this place to come to for guidance and support.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Congrats Lila


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the kinds words of encouragement @TBT, @notmyjamie, @Blondilocks, @Andy1001, @arbitrator, @Lostinthought61 and @LimaTango. 

I promise not to let the power go to my head. 

{meanwhile in Lila's Head}: _The Ban Hammer.......My Precious_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Lila said:


> Thanks for the kinds words of encouragement @TBT, @notmyjamie, @Blondilocks, @Andy1001, @arbitrator, @Lostinthought61 and @LimaTango.
> 
> I promise not to let the power go to my head.
> 
> {meanwhile in Lila's Head}: _The Ban Hammer.......My Precious_


I am actually more keen on using the Ban Whiffle Bat, rather than the Ban Hammer!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I see the position comes with an avatar upgrade!

Thanks for your contributions and thanks in advance for your service.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I see the position comes with an avatar upgrade!
> 
> Thanks for your contributions and thanks in advance for your service.


Nice upgrade. But I think I'll continue with my dancing kitties. At least for now.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I see the position comes with an avatar upgrade!
> 
> Thanks for your contributions and thanks in advance for your service.


The avatar says...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Lila said:


> I promise not to let the power go to my head.


I've heard rumors that moderators each get their own global drone, are assigned a team of professional psychology consultants, have access to the TAM private jet, and get a coupon for 50% off unlimited tacos anywhere and everywhere they are served. You'll never be the same again! 

Congratulations! 

Badsanta


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Interesting ... so I guess once you become a Mod you should probably stop sending **** (penis) pics to other TAM members... :surprise: Let's see how long until @Lila breaks >


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Good choice.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Lila said:


> Thanks for the kinds words of encouragement @TBT, @notmyjamie, @Blondilocks, @Andy1001, @arbitrator, @Lostinthought61 and @LimaTango.
> 
> I promise not to let the power go to my head.
> 
> {meanwhile in Lila's Head}: _The Ban Hammer.......My Precious_





MattMatt said:


> I am actually more keen on using the Ban Whiffle Bat, rather than the Ban Hammer!


Another pre-2000 moment... just to be sure.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Lila said:


> Thanks for the kinds words of encouragement @TBT, @notmyjamie, @Blondilocks, @Andy1001, @arbitrator, @Lostinthought61 and @LimaTango.
> 
> *I promise not to let the power go to my head.*
> 
> {meanwhile in Lila's Head}: _The Ban Hammer.......My Precious_


*What power?*


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Lila said:


> The avatar says...


I don't think anyone would have a problem being watched by those avatar eyes. 
Robert DeNiro ... not so much.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

@badsanta I can tell you for a fact that all of the rumors are true with the exception of the 50% off on tacos but I'm sure it's just a matter of using the secret handshake at participating locations.
@EllisRedding, stop projecting your crazy kinks onto me brother. That's all you.
@ConanHub, thank you.
@Emerging Buddhist is that terminator? I really need to watch more TV.
@Rubix Cubed De Niro's eyes have that extra intimidation factor to them. No one says 'No' to those eyes.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *What power?*


Lol the imaginary one that lives inside my head.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Lila said:


> @Emerging Buddhist is that terminator? I really need to watch more TV.


Bwa-ha-ha! the Rease-inator! "Come with me if you don't want a tooma."


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Rubix Cubed said:


> I don't think anyone would have a problem being watched by those avatar eyes.
> Robert DeNiro ... not so much.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

MattMatt said:


>


Creepy but strangely hypnotic.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Lila said:


> *Lol the imaginary one that lives inside my head.*


*Had a case of that myself back in law/grad school!

Ended up with my tail tucked 'tween my legs from some well meaning profs!

But methinks you're a sweetheart of justification! So please carry on, Madam Moderator!

And let me know when the hair is getting short!*


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Lila said:


> @Emerging Buddhist is that terminator? I really need to watch more TV.


Aliens... Ripley and her thoughts on the ultimate ban hammer moment.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> Lila said:
> 
> 
> > @Emerging Buddhist is that terminator? I really need to watch more TV.
> ...


Argh. That's another movie I've never seen. It's going on the Netflix / Prime Watch list


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Nah. @Lila's Ripley is more like this: 

"Picking on a newbie, huh? Calling names? Creating havok? BOOM!"


----------

